
If you outlaw encryption, only outlaws will have encryption - randomname2
https://www.adamsmith.org/blog/if-you-outlaw-encryption-only-outlaws-will-have-encryption
======
sr2
Well one way to test for backdoors is to do fake plotting and watch for a
response

~~~
John_Cena
As in trying to get the FBI knocking on you door? Parallel construction
dictates they'll never confess how or what they truly broke.

~~~
sr2
> As in trying to get the FBI knocking on you door?

Yes, to put it bluntly. Then you can blow the whistle on them because there's
no way in hell they could have known were it not for them intercepting the
plot. Maybe it won't hold up in court, but it's an interesting idea.

~~~
John_Cena
A very interesting idea indeed. I wonder if there exists a metaphorical
whistle that can be heard when they whisk you away to Guantanamo bay. I mean
to say I cannot believe that they would even allow such a thing to go to
court. The war on crypto has gotten my tin hat on.

